# Teletech bindings



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I do not sorry, just posting a link for people to see more info. 

Telemark Tech System - TTS - Fast, Efficient and Powerful Backcountry Ski Bindings

I think a direct contact is in order to find out where they sent the demo's !
and a DIY.

http://www.earnyourturns.com/7135/tinkering-w-tts/


That design seems really smart. When I first heard about it through questioning the txpro boot design I thought dyna-fit- ntn right? Then Jeff was like "arggh... I cant say anything, just wait!" he said. now it is all coming to fruition. nice.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

This is the first I've seen these...I can't really wrap my mind around what niche this fills in the free-heel market. Kneedroppers that are jealous of their buds tech AT binders? Or is it pure weight thing. We all know that uphill with current ntns are like carrying a small child along.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

As Andrew Mclain said "telemark skiing has evolved itself into obsolescence"

Seems like a product for the few remaining tele skiers that want to still be a tele skier be have a lighter set-up on the up hill, but make noodly slidey turns on the way down.


----------



## elcaposwimteam (May 16, 2009)

Wow. Thats all I can say. Looks like someone had some Ski Trab toes, Voile Heel wires and 22 Designs Heel Risers just laying around. From the looks, it looks like it was built from spare parts when the snow sucked and someone was bored. Where is the lateral stability? That whole binding reminds me of a tranny- It has the parts from both sides and isnt something I would spend any money on

Not gonna launch into another shit storm but the NTNs binding weight is overcome by the boot. The NTN boots dont have steel plates to reinforce the nonexistant duck bill. My NTN system weighs 1.5 lbs more than a G3 Targa Ascent paired with a T1 (and thats for both boots and bindings)


----------

